# Marker word question



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

We started training with "good boy" whenever he got a treat, but I'm noticing how much we use that all over the place - sometimes with treats, sometimes without, etc.
I'd now like to use an actual marker word to be more precise, etc.
Should I add a marker word that is only associated with treats, or would I give treats for some "good boys" here and there also.
I'm a bit confused.

What is your marker word and how do you use it?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I use the marker word of "YES" with my pups. I give the commands, and then say "YES" and reward with a treat.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I use "yes" as well. It's quick and easy to get out, so it works well as a marker.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree "Yes" is a great marker word. Good Boy takes to long too get out, and the pup may have changed positions or associated the word with some gesture you did rather than what you meant. There is nothing wrong with using good boy as way to increase duration of a sit or down etc. 

The faster you can mark behavior, the faster learner the dog will become. 

The dog offer variable behavior, so your job is to select what you want, mark it, andf reinforce it, so it is highly likely to reoccur.

I use a clicker bc the clear bright sound acitivates a different part of the brain and a split second more quickly.

Even people who use punishment and aversives would have better learners if they gave a marker first.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use 2 words which can both be further emphasized with my inflection

YES: from softly to exuberantly. Usually a treat, game, tug or body play accompanies

WHOO-HOO which is usually accompanied by a dance and a special song LOL I think the dogs love this most of all since they get to join the dance - this is a spontaneous type celebration though


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What I use:

"yes" is for precise marking
"good boy" is for more general praise
"nope" means that's not right
"NO!" means What the heck are you thinking, stop that right now! (reserved for moments like when I look over and realize my dog is about to consume two weeks worth of coffee grounds)


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I started with a clicker and transitioned to "yes" in place of the click. I use "woops" as my no reward marker, and it's usually followed by "try again" and we reset and try again.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We also use "Good" (kind of low and drawn out) as a marker to tell the dog to keep doing what he or she is doing, and that a reward will be coming. Our "Yes" or click is more to mark the end of an exercise. We have a bunch of drills in class to help the dogs and humans understand.  This is similar to what Michael Ellis teaches in his videos.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

"yes" = you did it perfect, game over and time to drop what you're doing and get a treat or tug toy. Yes is ALWAYS a treat or tug toy

"good" = I like what you're doing, keep doing it

"uh uh" = wrong guess, try again

"NO" = stop what you're doing

I'm absolutely religious about using mark words when obedience training.


----------

